# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  مصطلحات قانونية باللغة الفرنسية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

la manifestation   المظاهرة


la réunion publique اجتماع عام 


rassemblement تجمع


l'attroupement  التجمهر


naguère سابقاً


Certains ont pu le penser يعتقد البعض


l'article المادة 


Disperser un attroupement   يفض التجمهر


De même   بالمثل 


(fait défaut) لا توجد أو تتغيب


Les libertés publiques  الحريات العامة


trouble grave اضطراب خطير


sans égard à  بغض النظر عن


quelconques أيا كانت


tout attroupement armé   كل تجمهر مسلح

----------

